#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-07
<damasceno> Algo que não tem muito a ver com Ubuntu, mas alguém aqui conhece a Universidade Do Minho?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-08
<BUGabundo> yo friends :D
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-10
<ProUbuntu> Boas tardes
<jneves> boas
<ProUbuntu> Como posso transferir ficheiros entre dois computadores numa ligação VPN?
<ProUbuntu> Ou seja, o que é que necessito fazer para configurar uma ligação VPN?
<jneves> pelos protocolos que eles permitirem? se tiveres o openssh-server instalado em ambos, podes ir a Locais -> Ligar ao servidor e configurar uma partilha SFTP
<jneves> depende da VPN
<ProUbuntu> Estou muito verde nisto. A minha distro é desktop. Necessito de uma distro de servidor?
<ProUbuntu> Tenho que ir. Boas e obrigado
<cerqueira> bn atodos alm pod me ajudar
<cerqueira> bn
<Anderson__> ola gostaria de saber se eu posso distribuir cd/dvds do ubuntu e cobrar pelo cd/dvds
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-11
<xhaker> Nokia goes WP7 :'(
<xhaker> E eu que pensava que ainda ia ter um n900 com meego.
<VilasBoas> Boa noite
<VilasBoas> precisava de uma ajuda
<VilasBoas> o meu netbook ficou sem bateria e desligou-se szinho
<VilasBoas> quando vou a voltar a ligar.lo ele dá um ecrã preto e diz quen não consegue iniciar o initri
<VilasBoas> alguem me sabe dar uma ajuda?
<VilasBoas> quero voltar a usar o meu ubuntu sem ter de o reinstalar
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> estou com problemas a instalar drivers da minha grafica
<MalMen> uma ATI
<MalMen> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<MalMen> estive a seguir este tut
<MalMen> mas nao resultou
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-12
<BUGabundo> firefox http://acidcow.com/pics/20110209/acid_picdump_09.jpg
<BUGabundo> ohay
<jneves> oi
<BUGabundo> ola
<BUGabundo> tas bom?
<BUGabundo> atao q cagada fizeste no nagios jneves?
<jneves> BUGabundo: nada de especial - andei a pôr contact_groups onde não devia
<jneves> fácil de limpar
<jneves> BUGabundo: estou a fazer um cleanup do nagios e repôr os serviços antes de ligar as notificações por SMS
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> entupiste
<jneves> nope, desisti de usar uma motherboard marada e passar a usar a clickatell ;)
<jneves> BUGabundo: e ando a repôr alguns dos servidores que sofreram um upgrade de 8.04 para 10.04 e o nagios ficou para depois...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> faik
<BUGabundo> *fail
<jneves> experimenta fazer um upgrade de emergência numa empresa que funciona 24x7 e logo falamos ;)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> pq emergencia?
<BUGabundo> isso e' q ta mal
<BUGabundo> se era tao critica
<BUGabundo> devia ser em planeado :P
<jneves> BUGabundo: foi desespero de causa - máquina de rastos pela carga ao ponto de afectar o funcionamento da empresa
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-13
<rodd> oi
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<jsilva> Olá
<jsilva> Alguem pode ajudar se faz favor?
<rpfr> boa noite
<rpfr> instalei o ubuntu 10.10 versao netbook
<rpfr> o problema e que leva 6 minutos a iniciar
<rpfr> alguem tem alguma dica
<rpfr> num toshiba nb300
<rpfr> oi BUGabundo
<rpfr>  instalei o ubuntu 10.10 versao netbook
<rpfr> o problema e que leva 6 minutos a iniciar
<BUGabundo> ola
<BUGabundo> yhan
<rlameiro> tens a certeza que esta a arrancar do disco?
<rpfr> tenho
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<atm_> boas
<atm_> agradecia ajuda
<atm_> recebi uma notificação no ubuntu 11.10 gnome xhell a dizer qualquer coisa como outro utilizador está a usar a sua área de trabalho, mas como a notificação desapareceu rapido não deu para ver tudo. Queria ajuda no sentido de saber se posso rever essa notificação e o que pode ela significar. obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<iFail-Ubuntu> boas
<astroo-> ola
<iFail-Ubuntu> alguem saber como abrir a consola no openbox?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jfgen> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-08
<Antunes> oi
<astroo-> ola
<uplink> foo|
<dcosta> oi FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> ainda por aqui ?
<dcosta> olá astroo-
<FernandoMiguel> oii
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel,  tou aqui com um problemita
<astroo-> vou por 1 meu projecto no forum portugal a programar
<astroo-> mas tenho de saber onde e ja perguntei
<dcosta> é astroo-  lá vais ter mais umas visitas e  malta intressada
<dcosta> tens de ter é cuidado com a pide
<dcosta> _P
<dcosta> quando eu digo P.I.D.E tou a falar de SIRP e SIED
<dcosta> :p
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel,
<dcosta> tou a tentar instalar o languard
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> o projecto e inocente
<dcosta> contudo ... o meu tux tá a meter nojo ... e tá a dizer que não tenho espaço
<dcosta> astroo-,  tambem o tugaleaks
<astroo-> nao conheço
<dcosta> á frente
<dcosta> mas devias
<dcosta> P
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel,  o gajo diz que não tenho espaço quado tenho ...
<dcosta> estranho
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel, qual e' o comando do apt para limpar o cache ?
<dcosta> apt-get cache clean ?
<FernandoMiguel> isso
<FernandoMiguel> sem cache
<dcosta> ahhhhh
<dcosta> /dev/sda1              23G   22G   34M 100% /
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel,  num tá facil
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel, desculpa  com é que se limpava os kernel headers antigos
<dcosta> tinha de ser removido no grub e depois -rm  certo ?
<FernandoMiguel> n
<FernandoMiguel> apt get auto remove
<dcosta> com o clean devia fazer isso
<dcosta> ahh
<dcosta> certo
<dcosta> é isso
<dcosta> tenho andado virado para os red hat
<dcosta> ultimamente :P
<astroo-> dcosta no meu portal tenho links do acta porque pode matar toda a net privada
<dcosta> meu existem sempre as vpn e as darknets
<astroo-> incluindo o freenode
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> a net nunca para
<dcosta> astroo-,  existe sempre os flyers e os grafities ... etc
<dcosta> os jornais de rua
<dcosta> etc
<dcosta> existe sempre os lobos e os cordeiros
<dcosta> e mais
<dcosta> os lobos não usam coleira
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel,  W00T! ja ganhei 30 megas :P
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> apt-get --purge remove
<FernandoMiguel> hehe
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel, tens trabalhado com FWs ?
<FernandoMiguel> n
<dcosta> :(
<dcosta> tenho de implementar ... uma iptables num cliente
<dcosta> contudo queria isso facil
<dcosta> tou a pensar no csf
<dcosta> vem já volto
<dcosta> bem
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-pt to: Comunidade Portuguesa de Ubuntu - http://ubuntu-pt.org - Este canal mantêm relatórios (logs) | Perguntem (não peçam para perguntar) e sejam pacientes | Comunidade pt_BR: #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-06
<Thales> Bem haja
<astroo-> ola
<Thales> Olá
<astroo-> ja falamos no passado?
<Thales> penso que não
<Thales> pq?
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-07
<astroo-> IRC NETWORKS UNDER SYSTEMATIC ATTACK FROM GOVERNMENTS  https://www.quakenet.org/articles/102-press-release-irc-networks-under-systematic-attack-from-governments
<astroo-> Humans Now Account for Less Than 40% of Web Traffic   http://blog.usabilla.com/humans-now-account-less-40-web-traffic/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-03
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-10
<Goztey> Boas Pessoal
<Goztey> sou novo cá :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> mas usa o  #ubuntu-br que este e super parado
<astroo-> eu sou portuga mas so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<Goztey> ok obrigado :)
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda e so dizer
<Goztey> obrigado :)
<astroo-> sobre o irc
<astroo-> o lusitan e o unico na teoria que deve falar por acaso
<astroo-> o mauro_ e novo aqui
<Goztey> agora está cá mais um para ajudar na festa :D
<astroo-> nao sei porque nao falou
<Goztey> ainda sou novo aqui no xchat
<Goztey> está a ser um bocado confuso
<astroo-> tenta o hexchat
<Goztey> é mais simples?
<astroo-> gostos...
<astroo-> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<Goztey> não noto grande diferença mas não deve ser grave
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-14
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-02-10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
